# Finally "real"



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

After four months of being out of my home (long story there) I finally have moved into a place of my own. It's liberating and sad all in the same.

My wayward wife came to drop our kids off for the first visit yesterday. She invited herself in...fine with me. She definitely seemed sad as I gave her the tour. Then upon her leaving she brokedown in tears outside the front door as I was showing her out. I told her we could fix this as I have said many times over the last 4 months. She replied "well let's see where things go". So very different than her previous "I cant's". What the hell now this comes up?!

The split was her choice not mine, so then why hell are you crying woman! This is what you wanted.

Reality is setting in. Now I once again fear there could be hope. This ride stinks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

nice little "hope" grenade she lobbed in there. as others might advise, respond less to what she says and more to what she does. it was always going to be a very emotional day for both of you. sounds like there could be some hope at R; but in the meantime you have to make things ok for you and your kids.

Hope is a triple edged sword. It hurts. It soothes. But then ultimately it hurts again.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Orpheus said:


> nice little "hope" grenade she lobbed in there. as others might advise, respond less to what she says and more to what she does. it was always going to be a very emotional day for both of you. sounds like there could be some hope at R; but in the meantime you have to make things ok for you and your kids.
> 
> Hope is a triple edged sword. It hurts. It soothes. But then ultimately it hurts again.












I like that "Hope Grenade". 

I saw stay positive, keep open, but don't take step backwards.


----------



## MainStreetExile (Jun 26, 2012)

If you love her and would welcome the possibility of resuscitating your marriage I wouldn't slam the door too hard on hope, no matter who unlikely it may seem. Be cautious, yes. Act in the best interests of both you and your children, always. Orpheus made a very astute comment about the important of observing her actions as opposed to listening to her words; this is wise counsel and it will serve you well. There is risk, of course. You could be setting yourself up for (even more) pain. Only you can decide if it is worth it. I always come back to the sage advice of John Paul Jones when considering situations such as this one:

"It seems to be a law of nature, inflexible and inexorable, that those who will not risk cannot win."


----------

